# Olympic mens TT **SPOILER**



## rich p (31 Jul 2012)

Tony Martin thinks Wiggins is nailed on or at least he's saying that to deflect the pressure. He did take a breather in the RR though while Froomedog and Wiggo worked their pelotas off.
Fab C is battered and bruised but unbroken and he was going well.
There are obviously other decent TTers in the field but it's hard to see past those 4.
Waddya think?
I guess my money would be on Brad but it wouldn't surprise me at all if TM or FC took the honours.


----------



## thom (31 Jul 2012)

I reckon on Brad and possibly Froome for silver or bronze. If FC were to get Gold it would be utterly enormous given his fall and Brad's form.
TM's form is a bit unknown given he was blighted by punctures in his tour efforts and his injury there won't have helped his preparation.
But Bradley I think has been recovering well from tough efforts during the tour and I think he'll really want to add to his track record of Olympic track records...


----------



## iLB (31 Jul 2012)

I think Fabs and Tony Martin will raise their game so it should be exciting to watch.

Wiggins opting for secret squirrel frame and new track pursuit helmet, not the stubby sky variant. Froome using the same lid but was doing recon on his Graal.


----------



## raindog (31 Jul 2012)

I would think Brad will get it, but if he's really knackered after saturday.......
I'm glad Fab's back in, even if he might not be 100% - great rider.

What's the course like, and what distance?


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Jul 2012)

Brad for me, I think he should have recovered well by Wednesday.

I think the distance is 44k.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2012)

It's 44km and I've read that it has 125 metres of ascent - if true, that's insane, almost impossibly flat, even by London standards. You could get more ascent than that doing laps of Romney Marsh. 

Wiggins is obviously the man in form but that course should suit Tony Martin. I'm not ruling out Tejay Van Garderen for a medal either. 

d.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2012)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...lympic-games-men-s-time-trial-start-list.html

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...mpic-games-women-s-time-trial-start-list.html


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2012)

Here's the route - find it hard to believe it only has 125 metres of ascent...
http://www.london2012.com/documents/venue-documents/cycling-time-trial-route.pdf


----------



## raindog (31 Jul 2012)

44 ks? That'll be a flyer

That link goes to something else Smutchin


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2012)

Eh? Have I accidentally cut and pasted a link to the fisting site I was looking at earlier? Again...


----------



## PpPete (31 Jul 2012)

iLB said:


> Wiggins opting for secret squirrel frame and new track pursuit helmet, not the stubby sky variant. Froome using the same lid but was doing recon on his Graal.


If anyone keeps his head still enough to make the "pointy hat" work for him, it's Wiggins.


----------



## Crackle (31 Jul 2012)

Van Garderen, Sanchez, especially Sanchez as outside bets. A few others might be in the mix for medals as well, Bak, Boom, Rogers Hesjedal but as Rich says, hard to see past Martin, Wiggins, Froome and Cancellara.

Martin is an unknown formwise and I don't know if fatigue will play any part, I suspect not, though Froome looked cooked in the road race.

Wiggins's to lose, I reckon that's true but Martin could be close.


----------



## marinyork (31 Jul 2012)

I'm so glad Cancellera is on the starting list.

I think FC will do it. Or Tony Martin. Yes I know that Cancellera crashed and hasn't had red hot form of late (going back quite a way actually), but it's Cancellera we're talking about here. He was in the breakaway before crashing and seemed really up it and was very upset afterwards. Not that I don't think Wiggins hasn't got a good chance he's in red hot form and his two main competitors have had unlucky years. Wiggins has put in a lot of hard work so it would be well deserved, but I just have the feeling he'll get silver (like the worlds last year).

For 3rd if spartacus and/or Martin has a bad one I could see Sanchez, Froome or van Gaarderen getting it but they had inconsistent tour TTs and/or look knackered by the end of the tour/road race.


----------



## PpPete (31 Jul 2012)

What order do they ride in ? Any seeding?


----------



## martint235 (31 Jul 2012)

I think Tony Martin may struggle, here.

Don't worry. IGMC.


----------



## ComedyPilot (31 Jul 2012)

I get more ascent than that riding 3 miles to work.....although it will take me as long as their 44km will.


----------



## ComedyPilot (31 Jul 2012)

martint235 said:


> I think Tony Martin may struggle, here.
> 
> Don't worry. IGMC.


I didn't click, but did it have anything to do with shotguns and members of the travelling community?


----------



## thom (31 Jul 2012)

inrng preview here : http://inrng.com/2012/07/olympic-time-trial-preview/
Taylor Phinney mentioned as a strong candidate.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2012)

ComedyPilot said:


> I didn't click, but did it have anything to do with shotguns and members of the travelling community?


No - have another guess. Alternatively, click the link!


----------



## raindog (31 Jul 2012)

Sanchez says Brad is favourite too
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wiggins-favourite-for-time-trial-says-sanchez


----------



## ComedyPilot (31 Jul 2012)

ColinJ said:


> No - have another guess. Alternatively, click the link!


Oh...FFS


----------



## ComedyPilot (31 Jul 2012)

Anyone else got the feeling during the games of Que Cera, Cera?

I am getting a bit sick of the media hyping up the GB team, then knocking them when they lose.

I couldn't give a hoot if out final tally is 1 silver and 2 bronze. But printing acres of press stating Wiggins/Cavendish/Hoy/Pendleton/Daley/Addlington have it in the bag is stupid, and also grossly insulting to their competitors.


----------



## Russell Allen (31 Jul 2012)

I put the TT route into Bikehike and its showing as 210m of ascent.

Russell


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Jul 2012)

Rain could have a big influence, punctures and crashes are more likely.


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Rain could have a big influence, punctures and crashes are more likely.


 The forecast is dry if you can trust it.


----------



## martint235 (31 Jul 2012)

ComedyPilot said:


> I didn't click, but did it have anything to do with shotguns and members of the travelling community?


Sorry no. The other one.


----------



## thom (31 Jul 2012)

Brad's thoughts : http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2012/jul/31/bradley-wiggins-olympic-time-trial?CMP=twt_gu

Start times of last 10 :
14:55:30 10 ROGERS Michael AUS19791220
14:57:00 9 GRABSCH Bert GER19750619
14:58:30 8 CHAVANEL Sylvain FRA19790630
15:00:00 7 FROOME Christopher GBR19850520
15:01:30 6 PINOTTI Marco ITA19760225
15:03:00 5 SANCHEZ GIL Luis Leon ESP19831124
15:04:30 4 PHINNEY Taylor USA19900627
15:06:00 3 MARTIN Tony GER19850423
15:07:30 2 WIGGINS Bradley GBR19800428
15:09:00 1 CANCELLARA Fabian SUI19810318


----------



## toby123 (31 Jul 2012)

Hope Bradley's got a spare suit; there's a tea leaf in operation.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-19067265

And it could be GB's first gold!


----------



## Keith Oates (31 Jul 2012)

I hope Wiggins gets the Gold but _ wouldn't bet on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Trickedem (1 Aug 2012)

I have a meeting scheduled for 4pm. Bradley starts at 15.07, to finish by 4pm he will need to average (i believe) 49.8kmh or 31mph. I have no clue on these matters, but is that possible? Or do I need to get the meeting rescheduled to 4.15pm?


----------



## perplexed (1 Aug 2012)

Trickedem said:


> I have a meeting scheduled for 4pm. Bradley starts at 15.07, to finish by 4pm he will need to average (i believe) 49.8kmh or 31mph. I have no clue on these matters, but is that possible? Or do I need to get the meeting rescheduled to 4.15pm?


 
Nah, our confidence is high.

You can bring your meeting forward to 15.58...


----------



## Trickedem (1 Aug 2012)

perplexed said:


> Nah, our confidence is high.
> 
> You can bring your meeting forward to 15.58...


Result. My prayers have been answered they have just cancelled the meeting for other reasons


----------



## Paul_L (1 Aug 2012)

I'm.....ahem, working from home today.


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2012)

Trickedem said:


> to finish by 4pm he will need to average (i believe) 49.8kmh



IIRC, that is exactly what his average speed was on the second long time trial in the Tour. And that was a somewhat lumpier and longer course...

d.


----------



## PpPete (1 Aug 2012)

perplexed said:


> Nah, our confidence is high.
> You can bring your meeting forward to 15.58...


 
Yebbut - you can't leave the tv until after Spartacus finishes....


----------



## ComedyPilot (1 Aug 2012)

Got a time trial of my own shortly. Ride to the shop and back to pick up some bread and milk before the TT's start


----------



## Noodley (1 Aug 2012)

I'm in a meeting from 3 til 5, I have informed the chair (me) that it was a stupid time to schedule a meeting!


----------



## aJohnson (1 Aug 2012)

Trickedem said:


> I have a meeting scheduled for 4pm. Bradley starts at 15.07, to finish by 4pm he will need to average (i believe) 49.8kmh or 31mph. I have no clue on these matters, but is that possible? Or do I need to get the meeting rescheduled to 4.15pm?


 
He did about 51km/h over the TdF 53.5km TT. And I think the TdF wasn't as flat as this.


----------



## Fnaar (1 Aug 2012)

I see the fans have been painting things on the road again. Some numpty has painted "SLOW" all over the place.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Aug 2012)

I'm blaming Waspyfecker.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Aug 2012)

I just got a call from my MD saying he has finished his meeting near the TT and is trying to resist the temptation to head over and have a snout.

Meanwhile I'm watching the text updates at http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/aug/01/olympics-cycling-time-trial-wiggins-live?newsfeed=true


----------



## Boris Bajic (1 Aug 2012)

Fnaar said:


> I see the fans have been painting things on the road again. Some numpty has painted "SLOW" all over the place.


 
When I cycle out of Herefordshire and into Brecknockshire, I see frequent signs alerting me to the presence of what I believe to be a SLOW ARAB.

As I am usually riding at some speed on Welsh descents, I cannot be sure if I have read the signs correctly.

They are painted on road surfaces at inconvenient places where I ought to be worrying about my speed rather than reading signs.

Anyway, I've never seen the chap they refer to and am unsure what I ought to do if I saw him.

I hope this has helped.


----------



## marinyork (1 Aug 2012)

That's terrible for sanchez. Might be good for those around 4th-8th though.


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Brad 5 secs down on TM at check1


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Fab 1 sec back from BW


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Bradley pacing himself - insh allah


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

LLS another mechanical - I think I'd get in the car


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2012)

Martin looks strong. Wiggo doesn't appear to be trying (yet)


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Wiggooooooo go go go


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

11 secs up on TM at T2 - now for FC


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2012)

Wiggo and Froome for the podium again?

Let's see what Spartacus has to say?


----------



## Nearly there (1 Aug 2012)

Its a pootle in the park for wiggo


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Wiggo first so far - go on my son


----------



## aJohnson (1 Aug 2012)

Cancellara not doing well


----------



## thom (1 Aug 2012)

Go Wiggo Go !
Come on Froome, let's pick off Tony Martin now.


----------



## marinyork (1 Aug 2012)

Oh no. Looks like Cancellara will find it difficult to get a medal.


----------



## Spinney (1 Aug 2012)

Why 'spartacus' ?


----------



## BrumJim (1 Aug 2012)

Boss has left the office. Pictures now via colleague's phone.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Aug 2012)

They have radios in today! Must be a huge relief!


----------



## Cheddar George (1 Aug 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Hugh Porter offers Olly v era for Oliveira - good effort Hugh


----------



## Cheshire Celt (1 Aug 2012)

Wiggo and froome looking good


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Aug 2012)

Watching live at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2yj1


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

good time by TM at T3 - 20secs up on CF


----------



## Cheddar George (1 Aug 2012)

Tony Martin is going like a train.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Watching live at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2yj1


 
At least I would be if it didn't stop every ten seconds! Damn crappy connection!


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

22 secs up


----------



## rvw (1 Aug 2012)

Go Wiggins... This is probably the wrong day to have a 24-hour heart rate recording - I'll have to tell the quacks to ignore the bit around 4pm!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> Hugh Porter offers Olly v era for Oliveira - good effort Hugh


Hugh Porter is an oxygen thief.


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

WTF is Boardman on about


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

poor old LLS


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Fab well down


----------



## Cheddar George (1 Aug 2012)

Looked like he was going backwards.


----------



## Crackle (1 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> poor old LLS


You have to feel really sorry for him, he had a good chance of a medal.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (1 Aug 2012)

Fab out of it wiggles to loose now


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Crackle said:


> You have to feel really sorry for him, he had a good chance of a medal.


 Yep. Must feel picked upon after Cav went streaking past him in the TdF stage too


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

I'm all nervous like


----------



## rvw (1 Aug 2012)

You're not the only one!!


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Kenya must be pissed off at Froome!


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Medal for CF for sure


----------



## Cheshire Celt (1 Aug 2012)

50 km and hr average some going


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Froome is the new queen


----------



## Crackle (1 Aug 2012)

Pinotti did good


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

farking hurry up Brad


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

can he see TM?


----------



## Spinney (1 Aug 2012)

don't crash!!


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

what fantastic crowds


----------



## rvw (1 Aug 2012)

Here comes Martin...


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Porter is a prick - Phinney aint in silver


----------



## Cheddar George (1 Aug 2012)

Tony Martin back to his best.


----------



## rvw (1 Aug 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Crackle (1 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> Porter is a prick - Phinney aint in silver


I agree and Whoo!


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Holy mackerel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2012)

Gold and Bronze. Well done Team GB/Sky


----------



## Cubist (1 Aug 2012)

42 seconds..... Awesome


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

What a ride!!!! Fantastic time - slaughtered Tony Martin


----------



## marinyork (1 Aug 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Aug 2012)

Enjoying the Guardian coverage:



> Apologies for the delay - I think the internet here at Hamton Court Palace is being powered by a couple of hamsters running inside a wheel.


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Gosh, I'm quite pleased!


----------



## rvw (1 Aug 2012)

Poor FC - obviously still hurting


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

What a year for Brad
Paris Nice, Dauphine, TdF and Gold


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2012)

Awesome - missed it as in work - will catch up later !!


----------



## Cheddar George (1 Aug 2012)

Fabs arm looks well knackered.


----------



## dan_bo (1 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> Awesome - missed it as in work - will catch up later !!


 
So's everyone else Foss! you're in the wrong job!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2012)

gotta be a knighthood surely?


----------



## rvw (1 Aug 2012)

How could they do less?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Aug 2012)

I wanted to see a wheely!


----------



## accountantpete (1 Aug 2012)

The Queen with painted sideboards would be nice.


----------



## thom (1 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> What a year for Brad
> Paris Nice, Dauphine, TdF and Gold


plus Romandie in the bag and the Worlds still to come !


----------



## Stephenite (1 Aug 2012)

Emotions got the better of me there for a moment. When Wiggo went off to meet the crowd!!


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

These interviews with Joe Public are pretty excruciating but hey ho! Even a grump like me will enjoy it all


----------



## raindog (1 Aug 2012)

WIGGO!!!! 
what a career, what a season, what a rider


----------



## GaryA (1 Aug 2012)

Wehey gold and bronze; makes being at work bearable
simply awesome


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

It's all very well for Bradley but I've got to go to bloody Sainsburys now.


----------



## Cheddar George (1 Aug 2012)

OK Rich I've started the clock get going !!!!


----------



## Globalti (1 Aug 2012)

Eek! I forgot my son's orthodontic appointment for the second time! Gonna be in BIG trouble now when I get home.... oh well, it was worth it.


----------



## srw (1 Aug 2012)

Noodley said:


> I'm in a meeting from 3 til 5, I have informed the chair (me) that it was a stupid time to schedule a meeting!


 I had a team meeting from 2 till 4. The boss (me) decided that we'd zip through the agenda to catch the last half hour.


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

I'm delaying the shopping so I can have a blub at the medal ceremony.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Aug 2012)

Who said time trials were boring? Ok, I have done but I take it all back now, it must just have been the way I rode them.


----------



## crisscross (1 Aug 2012)

Never had a real hero when I was a kid.
I do now - Sir Brad - a local Lancs hero
Go Wiggo ld
Now can I shave these bleedin' sideys!


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Aug 2012)

Thank God they did the National Anthem without that screeching tart.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (1 Aug 2012)

I liked his conducting, clearly enjoying the moment, fair play to him. Fantastic achievement go WIGGO!!


----------



## 400bhp (1 Aug 2012)

WIGGO

LEGEND


----------



## jdtate101 (1 Aug 2012)

Another utterly dominant display by Wiggins and Froome. I also wanted to cheer Spartacus for giving his all, you could see at the end he was in some pain, but he still came out and performed, the mark of a true champion!!!

I think it's going to be Sir Brad soon, and he's a shoe-in for SPOTY.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (1 Aug 2012)

Poor LL Sanchez. So unlucky! Great win for wiggo and a great bronze for froomedog.

Sent from the Holodeck on my Tricorder


----------



## moxey (1 Aug 2012)

Did anyone else notice the rather frosty hug behing wiggo and froome at the golden chairs ?


----------



## PaulB (1 Aug 2012)

What I particularly like about him is his contempt for all those jobsworths standing around like self-important figures of status and pointing him this way and that way and he righteously ignores them and goes where he wants to go. I get the impression he has the old Douglas Bader motto etched on his jam-tart; rules are for the obedience of fools and the guidance of wise men. He's his own man and that's what's got him where he is.


----------



## Chuffy (1 Aug 2012)

Never mind that, has he drawn the raffle yet? I've got my eye on the giant teddy.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Aug 2012)

Blimey that was rather good and to cap it all they rode up my paper round route brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Red Light (1 Aug 2012)

Chuffy said:


> Never mind that, has he drawn the raffle yet? I've got my eye on the giant teddy.



Did you miss it? He's won the giant chocolate money to hang round his neck .


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2012)

moxey said:


> Did anyone else notice the rather frosty hug behing wiggo and froome at the golden chairs ?



Yup. Froome looked very much like he wanted to be somewhere else. 

d.


----------



## Globalti (1 Aug 2012)

Wiggo is an excellent athlete for sure but somehow he lacks the charisma I need for a hero. If he spoke like Sean Connery and narrowed his eyes like Clint Eastwood and was a bit more macho I would be able to hero worship him.... and those long socks are so naff!


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Aug 2012)

what size was Martin's chainring? It looked like a dinner plate!


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> what size was Martin's chainring? It looked like a dinner plate!


 
Bigringriding love Tony Martin


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Aug 2012)

moxey said:


> Did anyone else notice the rather frosty hug behing wiggo and froome at the golden chairs ?


It definately lacked warmth.


----------



## Get In The Van (1 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> Wiggo is an excellent athlete for sure but somehow he lacks the charisma I need for a hero. If he spoke like Sean Connery and narrowed his eyes like Clint Eastwood and was a bit more macho I would be able to hero worship him.... and those long socks are so naff!


----------



## theclaud (1 Aug 2012)

1962141 said:


> An ordinary dinner plate or Alan Partridge's special one for the buffet?


 
I'm sorry to offend your sensibilities with a "Like" _and_ a smiley, but


----------



## Red Light (1 Aug 2012)

Globalti said:


> .... and those long socks are so naff!



Thanks to Wiggo I can now wear my long black socks cycling and its making a statement. Now where are my SPD sandals to go with them?


----------



## Paulus (1 Aug 2012)

I am still smiling like a Cheshire cat. Arise Sir Wiggins. Also a big amount of respect for Fabian, to come out and ride whilst clearly hurting, and finishing in a respectable time


----------



## Noodley (1 Aug 2012)

I don't give a shot if Wiggo does not meet some stupid fecking "looks rules", he's a first class A-grade hero in my book. 

I am off to start a "Wiggo" smiley campaign...


----------



## Noodley (1 Aug 2012)

Join my campaign:

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/wiggo-smiley.107502/


----------



## steve broughton (1 Aug 2012)

Sir Wiggo without a doubt!


----------



## Red Light (1 Aug 2012)

Noodley said:


> I don't give a shot if Wiggo does not meet some stupid fecking "looks rules", he's a first class A-grade hero in my book.
> 
> I am off to start a "Wiggo" smiley campaign...



Not a nobber then?


----------



## Risex4 (1 Aug 2012)

moxey said:


> Did anyone else notice the rather frosty hug behing wiggo and froome at the golden chairs ?


 
Yup. Interesting.

Im probably reading far too much into it, but for a guy who had just won Olympic bronze and seen his team-mate and (technicaly) fellow countryman win gold (and become the most successful British Olympian in the process) to top his sensational form, not quite the reaction I was expecting.


----------



## iLB (1 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> what size was Martin's chainring? It looked like a dinner plate!


 
58 tooth I imagine


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Aug 2012)

iLB said:


> 58 tooth I imagine



I just spotted a 61t chainring http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ta-130-pcd-..._130_PCD_Alize_Outer_Chainrings_57-61T-Silver at wiggle, why on earth am I interested?


__________________________________________________________________________________
Sent from a Victorian Terrace house, red brick, 1882 build.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> Thank God they did the National Anthem without that screeching tart.


but what is the wacky arrangement missing the tra-la-la-la before 'Send Her victorious' The monarchist choirs have missed their cues at both medal ceremonies today.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2012)

moxey said:


> Did anyone else notice the rather frosty hug behing wiggo and froome at the golden chairs ?


second of the losers. coming third sucks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I just spotted a 61t chainring http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ta-130-pcd-..._130_PCD_Alize_Outer_Chainrings_57-61T-Silver at wiggle, why on earth am I interested?
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________
> Sent from a Victorian Terrace house, red brick, 1882 build.


you wanna build a fixed with a 40T backend?


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2012)

dan_bo said:


> So's everyone else Foss! you're in the wrong job!



Iplayer is my friend, we've also recorded it.


----------



## Keith Oates (1 Aug 2012)

A great win by Wiggins to complete what can only be described as a fantastic year for him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Aug 2012)

Wiggo is the first hero i've ever had, and i'm 51!  I too wear long(ish)cycling/sports socks, probably before he did, but i'm not bothered if he's nicked my trendy look, he's worthy of it!!!


----------



## srw (1 Aug 2012)

GregCollins said:


> but what is the wacky arrangement missing the tra-la-la-la before 'Send Her victorious' The monarchist choirs have missed their cues at both medal ceremonies today.


Someone called Philip Sheppard. "Not Elgar", says R.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2012)

srw said:


> Someone called Philip Sheppard. "Not Elgar", says R.


It's ghastly and he should be transported. It didn't need re-scoring for pity's sake.


----------



## srw (1 Aug 2012)

I decided that my team meeting ought to end before the medal ceremony, so I haven't heard it yet - only the dire Hungarian dirge this evening. I gather that's the fault of the Magyars, not the arranger.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Aug 2012)

Bollocks to that classical shite, they should play some rock and roll, Wiggo would want that too.


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Bollocks to that classical shite, they should play some rock and roll, Wiggo would want that too.


 You've got class 3BM, I knew it!!!!
How about the country classic, " You're the Reason My Kids are so Ugly"?


----------



## Noodley (1 Aug 2012)

who cares about the musical score? Apart from the pompous?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> You've got class 3BM, I knew it!!!!
> How about the country classic, " You're the Reason My Kids are so Ugly"?



If I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me? What about that, rich?


----------



## Crackle (1 Aug 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> If I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me? What about that, rich?


He'd be going underground.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Aug 2012)

Noodley said:


> who cares about the musical score? Apart from the pompous patriotic?


That's better.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (1 Aug 2012)

Anyone just see WIGGO talking to gary on bbc 1 just, he seemed very laid back and his eyes a little glazed lol someone been on the bubbley. He more than deserves a drink though!


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2012)

Noodley said:


> who cares about the musical score? Apart from the pompous?


 The score was 1-0 to GB Noods


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> A great win by Wiggins to complete what can only be described as a fantastic year for him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't think he's finished yet either - presume he won't be riding the Vuelta but there's still the World Championships and Tour of Britain that he could add to his tally for the year...

(And not forgetting SPotY and the knighthood.)

d.


----------



## iLB (1 Aug 2012)

I don't think Wiggins would stoop as low as the ToB


----------



## Chuffy (1 Aug 2012)

iLB said:


> I don't think Wiggins would stoop as low as the ToB


It would be fantastic if he did, but I think you're right. No disrespect to either the ToB or Wiggy.
Who are we riding for in the worlds?


----------



## thom (1 Aug 2012)

Tour of Lombardy. If Bradley Wiggo fancies Classics in the future he'd better start learning how to do em.


----------



## iLB (1 Aug 2012)

Chuffy said:


> It would be fantastic if he did, but I think you're right. No disrespect to either the ToB or Wiggy.
> Who are we riding for in the worlds?


 
I only want to whisper it for now but Wiggins for TT world champ would be quite nice. As for the road race, it might suit Froome, or if you can get Cav up the final climb; I presume they will consider having plans a and b.


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2012)

Froome could be a good outside bet for the road race at the Worlds but a) he'll be cooked after the Vuelta, and b) I'd rather see Geraint Thomas give it a shot - I really think he could do it. The final hill is too steep for Cav, especially as they have to do it ten times. 

Brad has to be favourite for the time trial, surely? That really would be the sparkler on the cherry on the icing on the cake of an incredible year.

I think Sky _should_ send a strong team to the ToB - the nation is surfing a wave of cycling euphoria at the moment and it would be a massive PR boost to get the Tour de France winner and World Champion taking part. In fact, I'd say it's in the national interest to do so. 

I agree it probably won't happen though. Just wishful thinking on my part.

d.


----------



## iLB (1 Aug 2012)

Also it looks like the ToB finishes on the same day as the Worlds team time trial is run, we could have a fierce team for that too. Edit: or should I say Sky could, as it it contested by trade teams.


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2012)

thom said:


> Tour of Lombardy. If Bradley Wiggo fancies Classics in the future he'd better start learning how to do em.



Great shout but can't imagine Brad would fancy the Muro di Sormano much...

d.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Aug 2012)

steve broughton said:


> Sir Wiggo without a doubt!



Can't we make him Lord Wiggins just so he can teach Seb a few lessons?



GregCollins said:


> second of the losers. coming third sucks.



Better than 4th though....



GregCollins said:


> It's ghastly and he should be transported. It didn't need re-scoring for pity's sake.



To be honest it didn't sound too good, and that was just the sound. I was waiting for Wiggo to wince again but he didn't, although he still didn't exactly look deliriously happy either.


----------



## raindog (2 Aug 2012)

thom said:


> Tour of Lombardy.


I was thinking of that to round his season off. It's his kind of race, definitely. Wouldn't it be amazing if he did?He's been racing and _winning _right throughout the season. These days, most riders who target a GT win don't do much else at all. Brads season has been more like something from the 60s or 70s.


----------



## srw (2 Aug 2012)

Noodley said:


> who cares about the musical score? Apart from the pompous?


Take the music away from any event - or change the music - and it changes its character enormously.


----------



## thom (2 Aug 2012)

GregCollins said:


> It's ghastly and he should be transported. It didn't need re-scoring for pity's sake.


I dunno, I was thankful that it seemed to hurry the thing to conclusion.
God Save the Queen is an ugly tune musically and normally turned into a turgid monstrosity by bloated choirs, the general pulbic and indeed professional singers on the Champs Elysee. This version seemed slightly jauntier and surely you have to be glad for that.

It also reminds me (going off an a tangential rant). Does anyone else get flipping irritated by the brass band that plays incessent patriotic music during England football matches? Most of their repertoire is best kept confined where we know it will be, in the Albert Hall on the last night of the Proms.
It really spoils my enjoyment of the game and now they've started playing at the GB hockey matches. Flipping p**sing me off !


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2012)

Blimey, Wiggo wins an unprecedented 7th medal and the thread's turning into a music appreciation discussion. Almost as irritating as people mentioning SPOTY as if that compares in any way to Brad's achievements.


----------



## thom (2 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> Blimey, Wiggo wins an unprecedented 7th medal and the thread's turning into a music appreciation discussion. Almost as irritating as people mentioning SPOTY as if that compares in any way to Brad's achievements.


Sorry, didn't mean to annoy you ! It was Greg I was trying to wind up... 
I'm similarly irritated by the SPOTY thing - given his overnight comments on helmets, he's maybe just alienated a large proportion of voters for that one.
But seriously, the TdF achievement is a bit better than this one and personally I'd think the WC title would be a more illustrious thing to win within cycling.
That said, to back up the tour with this was pretty special. And Chris Froome's performance was truely mighty too - Froome might proove a better candidate for the WC if the parcours has lumps in it.


----------



## lukesdad (2 Aug 2012)

SPOTY SPOTY SPOTY  Never mind yer next cycling fix is at the velodrome 4.00 pm that 'll cheer you up M8. Pendleton as well ! Lukey thinks she's a hubber hubber !


----------



## lukesdad (2 Aug 2012)

rich p said:


> Blimey, Wiggo wins an unprecedented 7th medal and the thread's turning into a music appreciation discussion. Almost as irritating as people mentioning SPOTY as if that compares in any way to Brad's achievements.


You forgot the helmets


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Aug 2012)

thom said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to annoy you ! It was Greg I was trying to wind up...


Epic, epic, #fail thom.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> SPOTY SPOTY SPOTY  Never mind yer next cycling fix is at the velodrome 4.00 pm that 'll cheer you up M8. Pendleton as well ! Lukey thinks she's a hubber hubber !


I prefer Emma Pooley


----------



## martint235 (2 Aug 2012)

GregCollins said:


> I prefer Emma Pooley


 Nah, it's got to be Jess Varnish!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Aug 2012)

martint235 said:


> Nah, it's got to be Jess Varnish!!


Ms Pooley is my crush. You can have your own.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Aug 2012)

lukesdad said:


> You forgot the helmets


What did Wiggo say about helmets?


----------



## thom (2 Aug 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> What did Wiggo say about helmets?


Best take a look in Commuting...


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Aug 2012)

thom said:


> Best take a look in Commuting...


I NEVER look in commuting.


----------



## thom (2 Aug 2012)

Smokin Joe said:


> I NEVER look in commuting.


Best discussed elsewhere
http://road.cc/content/news/62783-cyclist-killed-olympic-bus-witness-accounts-and-wigginss-input


----------



## iLB (2 Aug 2012)

From the twitter


----------

